# Here it is: The Van Halen you have been waiting for!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, after hearing the very lame lead off single from the new album (Tattoo) I was depressed. BUT THEN . . . 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZCwTsoQMs&feature=player_embedded

Oh man, smokin! Crank it. VH is back baby! Cannot wait to see them in Toronto.

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This is the kind of thing they should have led off with. At least it has a pulse! It's still suffering from not having Micheal Anthony's backing vocals. You can hear where they should be and it leaves a hole!
Still, at least the guitar sounds more like the VH we used to know...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it. Bring on the rest.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, with material like this why on earth did they go with Tattoo??!! I can only assume the record company wanted a "radio friendly hit" . . . 

China Town is fun to hear, makes me want to drive a thousand miles an hour

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Yes, with material like this why on earth did they go with Tattoo??!! I can only assume the record company wanted a "radio friendly hit" . . .
> TG


The thing is, _radio _wasn't waiting for new Van Halen with Dave back in the fold, it was _old VH fans who were waiting! .... _Damn "suits"!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> The thing is, _radio _wasn't waiting for new Van Halen with Dave back in the fold, it was _old VH fans who were waiting! .... _Damn "suits"!


That was kind of my point. Tattoo was just a misfire. However, just listened to Tattoo again and it isn't as bad as I first though (finally heard it through decent speakers) China Town rocks though!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Now that's more like it, whoever thought Tattoo should have been pushed before this should be fired.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I must admit it sounds better then Tattoo anyway. Actually, I don't _mind_ Tattoo....don't love it either. I just don't like the bands image now with that kid bassist riding dad's coat-tails and DLR's look.

Musically it's okay. Visually not.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow. Loving everything I've heard so far. So excited to see them in May when they roll through Winnipeg.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

YES YES YES ****ING YES! This song rocks!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Great tune..but all the album are demos from late 70's and early 80's mostly. and yes..TATTOU SUCKED..should have used this one as a single.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

al3d said:


> Great tune..but all the album are demos from late 70's and early 80's mostly. and yes..TATTOU SUCKED..should have used this one as a single.


I don't care when the songs were written, as long as they are good. I will most likely buy the album when it comes out.

TG


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

al3d said:


> Great tune..but all the album are demos from late 70's and early 80's mostly. and yes..TATTOU SUCKED..should have used this one as a single.


I know this one makes me want to buy the album, I like it more every time I hear it.

[video=youtube;rxWaPDWs5Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxWaPDWs5Do[/video]

I had a laugh at this video review of Tattoo..


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Now HERE'S the song they should have led off with! Still need to replace Pugsley with Micheal Anthony but at least this one grabs me.

[video=youtube;T7BT-aFUPEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7BT-aFUPEU[/video]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Tattoo is fantastic. Killer riff and groove, fun vibe from Dave, great lead work from Ed and shades of Cradle Will Rock in the guitar leads and vocal lines. As soon as it came pumping out of my car stereo at a massive volume (I avoided all shitty online previews/compressed versions beforehand), I had a huge smile on my face. Great lead-off single.


----------

